# What do you suggest?



## XxJoeBlowxX (May 22, 2008)

I've had my guitar for like almost a year now and I've made pretty much no progress and have actualyl jsut been playing the same crap over and over again (everythign before the solo for the song welcome home) and now I'm pretty lost and don't get determined to play any songs , cuz im into rock sept i have an acoustic and I have no idea what to do, ive been tryign to learn the solo for welcome home and just cant do it

anyone have suggestions for what i should do im rly drifting from the whole guitar thing all together


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

maybe you're not really into the guitar.
i hear people all the time say things like "my son wants to learn guitar, so i'm getting him this inexpensive acoustic to see if he likes it"

but then, what happens is, little johnny wants to play ac/dc and it sounds crappy on an acustic, so he gets frustrated and stops. the guitar gathers dust, dad feels annoyed and then it gets sold or tossed into the basement.

if you wanna rock, buy an electric guitar, and a small amp, and a distortion box. then you'll have the basic rock tools. you can always sell it if you decide it's not for you. if you find yourself making excuses for why you can't spend the money, then just play guitar hero and be done with it. 
i got stuff from freecycle and sold it on craig's list, nickle and dime until i could buy a crappy squire and a little amp. it's not great but i like to play it wayyy more than the wife's acoustic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What does your teacher say? Or...

Get instruction from an experienced professional teacher. You'll spend less time drifting and more time in pursuit of goals.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Get a teacher. Try and get one that knows more than a few party tricks. 

If you have a teacher already, it sounds like you need to change.

Find people to play with. I find music is a social thing. Playing with people is the best thing you can do with your clothes on.

Good luck.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Find people to play with. I find music is a social thing. Playing with people is the best thing you can do with your clothes on.


+1 to this! I find nothing get's me motivated to play more than being able to play with others. If for no other reason, the fact that I don't want to let my bandmates down by being unprepared.

I also agree with what others have said about a teacher. I made the mistake early on of not having a teacher. It's a _baaad_ idea.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> +1 to this! I find nothing get's me motivated to play more than being able to play with others. If for no other reason, the fact that I don't want to let my bandmates down by being unprepared.
> 
> I also agree with what others have said about a teacher. I made the mistake early on of not having a teacher. It's a _baaad_ idea.


+2 on this............wise words


----------



## gagibson (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd definitely recommend getting help from an experienced guitar teacher, at least for a few sessions. Your problem might be that you're focusing too much on a song that's beyond your skill level.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Sounds to me like*

I think you should ask yourself why did I start guitar in the first place. Did you want to be a rock god or did you just want to make some nice music.
And then you have to ask yourself why am I playing the same music over and over again. These is so much great music out there it seems like you have stuck yourself in a rut.
Only you can answer these questions and figure out why you are not motivated to go outside of your box.
Lets try starting you off and something fairly simple like Gary Jules Mad World and then find something else that you heard lately and try that next.
Look we can't get you playing from our end but we can get you to ask yourself the whys,who's and what's and look for the motivation that got you started and re-kindle that and if you were looking to be a great player, well that takes work, dedication and commitment on your part and practice even when you don't want to and it's sunny outside and the beach looks great.Hope you find the answer and DON'T give up on yourself, we all loose a little inspiration at times, so carry forward and today is a new day.Ship


----------



## XxJoeBlowxX (May 22, 2008)

wow, i must say ship of fools that was pretty deep, okay so i've decided to get myself a teacher or lessons

anyone have any suggestions to guide me in some direction like any good schools (in mississauga/gta area please) and how I know a teacher is worth it before going ahead and getting lessons like some sort of certification I should look for, experiece and whatever else


----------

